# Scammed



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there any way for me to get a reciever with a delinquent account activated. I bought a HR-22 DVR receiver thru craigslist only to find out when trying to activate it that D would not do it because the account was delinquent. Now I'm stuck with a receiver I can't use and out $50. Any suggestions!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would suggest going after the person you purchased it from.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

He won't answer his phone but I'm vigoursly looking for him.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I can imagine. 

Does Craigslist provide any type of fraud insurance (like eBay does)?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

barryb said:


> I can imagine.
> 
> Does Craigslist provide any type of fraud insurance (like eBay does)?


Unfortunately
"CRAIGSLIST IS NOT INVOLVED IN ANY TRANSACTION, and does not handle payments, guarantee transactions, provide escrow services, or offer "buyer protection" or "seller certification""

http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams

To the OP: Welcome here, sorry you got scammed.
If you attempt to make another purchase, at least now you're aware that you need to call it in.
I spent $1500 on a motorcycle off craigslist to find out it was worth about $600 so I understand your heartache.
You could try filing a police report.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would be checking with things like:

DirecTV (they have an address, and maybe, _just maybe_ they might have some sort of help available.

Return address on the box it was shipped in.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

That is next on my agenda. A friend of his posted it for him and that is the only communication I've had. I informed his friend that the cops were the next option.So hopefully he passes it on to him.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I will call D to see what they tell me.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> I will call D to see what they tell me.


Definetly call DirecTV.
Definetly do NOT expect them to give *YOU* *ANY* information about its previous owner.
That would be a major privacy breach.
Something that would require a Law Enforcements Subpoena


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This is why we always recommend that purchasers of "used" DirecTV equipment get the Receiver ID Number from the seller and verify its status with DirecTV yourself before completing the transaction. A reputable seller will have no problem providing that information. 

DirecTV's policy in this area is very clear, so don't expect them to bend the rules for you. Your only recourse is with the seller that scammed you.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well its $50 lesson learned if nothing gets resolved...always check the used equipment out with D* b4 buying....this info keeps getting posted and posted and people just arent getting it...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Well its $50 lesson learned if nothing gets resolved...always check the used equipment out with D* b4 buying....this info keeps getting posted and posted and people just arent getting it...


To be fair, it's mentioned on occasion but if the OP didn't happen to see one of those threads he couldn't have known.

Caveat Emptor.

gomezma1: If you plead your case directly with the folks at DirecTV they may be able to give you a deal on another HR2x.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You could always pull the drive and sell it...


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> You could always pull the drive and sell it...


Much like removing the engine (and selling it) on a rental car, right?

NOT a good idea.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Paying $50 for a receiver that usually retails for $199... If a deal is too good to be true, it probably is. http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/ohbfrank.gif


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> That is next on my agenda. A friend of his posted it for him and that is the only communication I've had. I informed his friend that the cops were the next option.So hopefully he passes it on to him.


I do hope the best for you gomezma1. It's most certainly a sale of stolen property.

Do let us know the outcome.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Did the Craigslist ad make any mention that the receiver was "as-is" or something that the buyer bears the responsibility to make sure he can activate the receiver?

J


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

moghedien said:


> Paying $50 for a receiver that usually retails for $199... If a deal is too good to be true, it probably is. http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/ohbfrank.gif


There are plenty of owned HR2x receivers out there that people received for free. So getting one for $50 is not out of the question.

- Merg


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> There are plenty of owned HR2x receivers out there that people received for free. So getting one for $50 is not out of the question.
> 
> - Merg


Whether owned receivers are out there or not, you're not going to find them if you don't check the RID with Directv first.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wholeheartedly agree. Doing it by the numbers will always help you succeed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

moghedien said:


> Whether owned receivers are out there or not, you're not going to find them if you don't check the RID with Directv first.


Don't disagree there. I routinely make note of that in threads where purchasing receivers is discussed. I was just commenting that $50 for an HR2x receiver is not out of line.

- Merg


----------



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

Sign his friends email up for every porn/scam/junk email you can. At least it will show him to sell something fraudulent for his friend.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I called D today and talked to a CSR and she that all I would have to get was another card and they would put the receiver on my account. Is there any way to tell to see if they ordered any pay per views or movies on this receiver? I would hate to activate and later return it and get charged for stuff I didn't order when they check it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> I called D today and talked to a CSR and she that all I would have to get was another card and they would put the receiver on my account. Is there any way to tell to see if they ordered any pay per views or movies on this receiver? I would hate to activate and later return it and get charged for stuff I didn't order when they check it.


You need to contact the Access Card Team for find out if there is any outstanding balance on the receiver. If you end up sending back the old Access Card, they can also determine if there are any unbilled charges from that receiver.

- Merg


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> I called D today and talked to a CSR and she that all I would have to get was another card and they would put the receiver on my account. Is there any way to tell to see if they ordered any pay per views or movies on this receiver? I would hate to activate and later return it and get charged for stuff I didn't order when they check it.


PPVs/Etc sit on the card, so if you pay the $20 for the new access card you should be in the clear.

But, you could also boot the receiver with the current card, and there should be an option, I beleive in the system menu, that says purchases, which will show if there are any purchases sitting on the receiver... I think?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Could I just throw away the card or sort of? you know!


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

The Access Card is the property of DirecTV.

But they dont usually ask for it back unless its sent with the receiver.

You do need a new card none-the-less.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

CJTE said:


> PPVs/Etc sit on the card, so if you pay the $20 for the new access card you should be in the clear.
> 
> But, you could also boot the receiver with the current card, and there should be an option, I beleive in the system menu, that says purchases, which will show if there are any purchases sitting on the receiver... I think?


Purchases is listed under the Manage Recordings menu. But, IIRC, there can be purchases on the card that are not on the Purchases menu.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CJTE said:


> The Access Card is the property of DirecTV.
> 
> But they dont usually ask for it back unless its sent with the receiver.
> 
> You do need a new card none-the-less.


Oh yes they do!!

When I had a bad access card in my R22-200 and got a free replacement, it came with a self-addressed stamped envelope along with instructions that they WANTED the old card back!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Purchases is listed under the Manage Recordings menu. But, IIRC, there can be purchases on the card that are not on the Purchases menu.
> 
> - Merg


Any purchases on the card will appear in the "purchases" menu. If the purchases weren't made on the receiver that has the card, they will display with only a program number because that's all that exists on the card. The purchase description (movie name, etc.) is stored by the receiver in non-volatile memory at the time of purchase. It is erased when a new access card is inserted and activated.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Oh yes they do!!
> 
> When I had a bad access card in my R22-200 and got a free replacement, it came with a self-addressed stamped envelope along with instructions that they WANTED the old card back!


Ok.
Ive yet to be asked for any of my access cards back... Including when I paid $20 for the one for my HD Tivo last year.

So... I know they want the cards back but in my personal experience Ive not had the opportunity to send them back.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

They will not ask you for the access card from another account. You can send it back but the responsibility is on the person who's account it's tied to.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

access card team would not give me a card so I'm stuck with it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> access card team would not give me a card so I'm stuck with it.


How the heck is that?
Pay $20 bucks, card sent.
What couldve possibly happened that they wont send one to you?


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> access card team would not give me a card so I'm stuck with it.


What were their reasons?

I had the same issues a few years ago with a couple of SD receivers and they sent me new cards with no problems. Sent them back the others and all was well. Must be some reason why they won't give you a new one...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

CJTE said:


> How the heck is that?
> Pay $20 bucks, card sent.
> What couldve possibly happened that they wont send one to you?


They aren't going to send the OP a new card for a receiver that they won't activate. At least not until the original "owners" account is cleared up.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> access card team would not give me a card so I'm stuck with it.


Sorry to hear that but I'm glad D* is finally following their own policy correctly...it might start to keep the deadbeats from trying to dump the equipment on fleabay or Craigslist....remember not too long ago where all the deadbeats kept their cable boxes and tried to sell them as well....this costs us all when the scumbags do this...


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Sorry to hear that but I'm glad D* is finally following their own policy correctly...it might start to keep the deadbeats from trying to dump the equipment on fleabay or Craigslist....remember not too long ago where all the deadbeats kept their cable boxes and tried to sell them as well....this costs us all when the scumbags do this...


Not really. They charge the deadbeats for the unreturned equipment. In most cases, D* will eventually get is money back. And that is what is aggravating about this whole leased receiver issue - the unreturned equipment fee needs to be attached to the leasee and not the equipment. However, it appears that D* is doing everything they can to stifle the secondary market so they can keep their up-front lease fees artificially high.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> They aren't going to send the OP a new card for a receiver that they won't activate. At least not until the original "owners" account is cleared up.


Yea... But you'd be surprised at how easily you could activate a receiver so long as it's not active on another account... A little vagueness goes a long way.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Yea... But you'd be surprised at how easily you could activate a receiver so long as it's not active on another account... A little vagueness goes a long way.


Even being vague, the RID number will still show it being tied to the other account. I've seen my share of refurbs where the RID and/or card had not been properly wiped. The box was worthless, it had to go bad for another ride on the refurb train.

So, for no, that box is doorstop. If I was the OP, I'd pleade my case to Ellens team and see what they could do to exchange that box.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Talke to "D" today and they say the box is dead. No one can reactivate it but the person that originally leased the box. Since he did not return it they tacked another $470 to his account. The rep said they are getting away from people passing receivers on to others. The new policy is that only the person that activated the account with the reciver will be the only person to be able to reactivate it. So "DON"T BUY ANY USED RECEIVERS" THEY WILL NOT ACTIVATE IT OR GIVE YOU A NEW CARD. PASS INFO TO OTHERS. I guess I'll eat these $50.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Bummer. At least you can pull the hard drive out of it and use it in a computer with a little work.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> "DON"T BUY ANY USED RECEIVERS" THEY WILL NOT ACTIVATE IT OR GIVE YOU A NEW CARD. PASS INFO TO OTHERS. I guess I'll eat these $50.


I wouldn't go that far.. If people were to take your advice no one would buy my old tivos which are owned and totally sellable...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> Talke to "D" today and they say the box is dead. No one can reactivate it but the person that originally leased the box. Since he did not return it they tacked another $470 to his account. The rep said they are getting away from people passing receivers on to others. The new policy is that only the person that activated the account with the reciver will be the only person to be able to reactivate it. So "DON"T BUY ANY USED RECEIVERS" THEY WILL NOT ACTIVATE IT OR GIVE YOU A NEW CARD. PASS INFO TO OTHERS. I guess I'll eat these $50.


This only applies to "leased" receivers and it is not a new policy, this has been the official policy all along....


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

gomezma1 said:


> Talke to "D" today and they say the box is dead. No one can reactivate it but the person that originally leased the box. Since he did not return it they tacked another $470 to his account. The rep said they are getting away from people passing receivers on to others. The new policy is that only the person that activated the account with the reciver will be the only person to be able to reactivate it. So "DON"T BUY ANY USED RECEIVERS" THEY WILL NOT ACTIVATE IT OR GIVE YOU A NEW CARD. PASS INFO TO OTHERS. I guess I'll eat these $50.


You would think he would be willing to give you your $50 back in order to save himself $470.

At least you can sleep knowing that D* hurt him more than he hurt you.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Bummer. At least you can pull the hard drive out of it and use it in a computer with a little work.


Not sure about the SATA drives but the IDE drives had different firmware that made them very very slow compared to a normal HD in a computer. It would be ok as a backup drive but not one you want to use frequently.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Even if an owned receiver was removed from an account that subsequently goes overdue, it can not be activated on a new account. It would have to be activated on the new account before the original account goes overdue.

At least with an owned receiver the hard drive can be pulled. I would not pull the hard drive from a leased receiver. Even if DIRECTV is going after the account owner, it sill is owned by DIRECTV...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I asked D if they wanted for me to return the receiver back and they they did not want it. I wouldn't either If I'd tacked $470 to their bill. I guess I'll just throw it away. What a shame.I called and informed the guys wife that sold it to me about it but he must of failed math in school becuase they would not answer their phone on the day I said I would call to talk to him.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> I asked D if they wanted for me to return the receiver back and they they did not want it. I wouldn't either If I'd tacked $470 to their bill. I guess I'll just throw it away. What a shame.I called and informed the guys wife that sold it to me about it but he must of failed math in school becuase they would not answer their phone on the day I said I would call to talk to him.


If its worth anything, once the guy pays the $470, you can have the receiver converted from leased to owned and put it on your account...

DirecTV does want the receiver back, the CSR just didn't know how to send out a manual recovery kit to you, si they did the simple thing instead.

I wouldn't send the unit back in. You paid for it, the person you got it from screwed you, why would you save them the $470?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

He won't pay me $50 so I seriously doubt if he'll pay the $470.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Except that D* will turn this over to a collection agency, and they will hire an attorney who will add legal fees to the debt and will file suit and garnish wages. D* will eventually get their money, but it may take years. And when they do, they may not "attach" it to that receiver, so it may never be valid for activation.

Personally, I think this is simply a strategy for D* to keep their up-front lease fees artificially high. If you think about it, what good reason do they have for not allowing you to activate this receiver? It belongs to them (D*) so they can do whatever they want with it. If they let you activate it, they get another mirror fee and possibly additional HD or MRV fees as well. The only thing they could possibly argue as a loss is the $199 up-front lease fee, but since that was already paid once on the unit by the original lessee, now the argument becomes that they are losing out on continue to get the up-front lease fee from _another_ customer. How many customers do they have to get to pay the up-front lease fee before the unit is fully paid for?


----------



## HiZly (Jan 9, 2010)

just a little something from the customer service agreement. got to love directv! 

e) Payment Upon Cancellation. You acknowledge that you have provided your credit or debit card account information to us. You understand that you will incur fees and charges as a result of your receipt and use of Service and/or Receiving Equipment, and may incur early cancellation fees and/or equipment non-return fees (as specified in any lease, programming or other service commitment agreement you entered into in connection with obtaining Receiving Equipment). By giving us your credit or debit card account information, you authorize us to apply this method of payment, in accordance with applicable law, to satisfy any and all amounts due upon cancellation. You further acknowledge that you are required to maintain current credit or debit card information with us and agree to notify us whenever there is a change in such information, such as a change in the card number or the expiration date



this is under section 5 of the agreement. so you can be sure he will pay that $470.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

HiZly said:


> just a little something from the customer service agreement. got to love directv!
> 
> e) Payment Upon Cancellation. You acknowledge that you have provided your credit or debit card account information to us. You understand that you will incur fees and charges as a result of your receipt and use of Service and/or Receiving Equipment, and may incur early cancellation fees and/or equipment non-return fees (as specified in any lease, programming or other service commitment agreement you entered into in connection with obtaining Receiving Equipment). By giving us your credit or debit card account information, you authorize us to apply this method of payment, in accordance with applicable law, to satisfy any and all amounts due upon cancellation. You further acknowledge that you are required to maintain current credit or debit card information with us and agree to notify us whenever there is a change in such information, such as a change in the card number or the expiration date
> 
> this is under section 5 of the agreement. so you can be sure he will pay that $470.


 This means nothing if a credit or debit card has been cancelled.


----------

